# Want to start a saltwater tank



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Don't know if anyone has seen my post in my tank log but I recently lost possession of my prized tank. Well I'm looking to restart but instead of freshwater I would like to do salt water. 

I was wondering if anyone could help in terms of where to start and what the smallest size tank anyone can recommend for a first time out with salt water. 

Thanks in advance for anyone that can help.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I might start out with around a 20-30 gallon tank. 

Look into getting a quality skimmer and filtration for the tank.

You will need a means to test salinity such as a refractometer.

You will also want all of the basic test kits available to you and be familiar with them.

Do lots of research into the organisms you will want to keep as many have specialized needs or are incompatible with other species.

Live sand and live rock will be my recommended way to go but as you will shop around you will see it can become costly, I might try and have a good chat with your local fish store and see about lower costs on larger purchses of the rocks, or see if they have some base rock to use with some live rock.


----------

